
4 reasons why Ethereum is better than Bitcoin - GaiusCoffee
https://thenextweb.com/contributors/2017/09/03/4-reasons-ethereum-better-bitcoin/
======
adam419
Surprised to see Paris Hilton promoting it wasn't one reason

[https://twitter.com/ParisHilton/status/904456098035286016](https://twitter.com/ParisHilton/status/904456098035286016)

